# Londinium Espresso Button Tamper



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Waiting on the doorstep for me was a well packaged item containing a cylindrical box a mere 68mm tall










Nestled inside the honeycomb cardboard and bubble wrap inside the tube is a Londinium Button Tamper










With a 58.40mm base the Londinium Button Tamper fits VST baskets










Pictured here nestled into a VST 15g basket in a Nuova Ricambi Portafilter










I will be putting this through it's paces over the next few days

You get a remarkable amount of feel with this low profile tamper, which is easy to level and deliver an even amount of pressure to condense the puck

I'm looking forward to making tomorrow morning's espresso


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I had hold of one at daves and it has great weight and nice feel...especially for my little hands,oh spukey has one too


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes love mine! Since i have had it i have had no squirts or uneven extractions when using the "naked portafilter". Infact i have stopped cleaning the front of the cherub full stop haha. It does take some getting used to but once you do it does seem like the perfect way to tamp! Still want a Torr too though! haha


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Glen where did you get that portafilter from, would it fit a cherub? Spukey likes it lots!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Those tampers look very cool!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

These must take some getting use to or do they? Do you just use your fingers under the ridge to apply the pressure, When your elbow is at 90 degrees you cant use any palm on the flat top?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I just place the tamper on the grounds, its heavy so usually places almost even. I then lightly run my fingers around the brass rim to feel for levelness. if its needs an ajust i do a slight mutation. Then i tamp with thumb and forefinger on the wood near to the brass, my middle finger hugs the end of the top wooden rim. It just fits perfect in hand and as you tamp you can feel the rim of the basket for a level tamp. I personally do not tamp with elbow at 90 degrees with this tamp. However i do not tamp no where near as hard as 30lbs of pressure, when i tamp i am looking for an even leveling of grounds and that is all.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The portafilter came with the Alex Duetto Mk IV but is similar to this one available from Bella Barista

Fits most e61 groups


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Cheers glenn! I will have a look, enjoy the tamper!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have one too and find it very easy to use, a full four finger and thumb action, perfect for lighter tamping, they are actually 58.5 mm so lovely and snug in a vst, just a shame it doesn't fit in my wooden base,

View attachment 2807


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

It fits in the base you gave me! Stops it rolling around the bench, thanks SSF


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have to try and keep the NME happy!


----------

